# Low-Cost RV Upgrades



## chrissmith (Apr 22, 2016)

This article had some cool mods I hadn't thought of, and they're all affordable and pretty low-tech. I love the idea of using magnetic strips to hold silverware and other kitchen things. What mods have you added to your RV that made life a little more comfortable?

https://camera-source.com/blog/10-low-cost-low-tech-upgrades-for-your-rv


----------



## sophiajamesmic (Feb 11, 2016)

Rv Liquid Roof Coatings is the best vendor in my experience, for any upgrading matter of your RV, you can visit rvliquidroofcoatings website.


----------

